# ZOO Tests IronMag Research's Clen



## ZOO (Jun 24, 2014)

I was privileged enough to have received a bottle of Clenbuterol from IronMag Research to test. I will be observing the effects Clenbuterol has on lipolysis. 





Info on myself 
6'1" at 247.8 lbs
Macros (approximate): 3.5-4k calories at 40% protein, 25% carbs, and 35% fat. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ZOO (Jun 24, 2014)

I am testing clen post workout. At only 50mcg of clen yesterday, the effects were noticeable. It's been a long time since I've seen legitimate clen. 

Woke up at 245.3 lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback brother!


----------



## ZOO (Jun 25, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Thank you for the feedback brother!



No problem, heavy. I'm glad I could do this. Will keep updating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ZOO (Jun 25, 2014)

Geezus. I woke up at 239.6 lbs

50mcg proved to still be potent. I may test 50mcg one more day before increasing dosing. The 1ml syringe that was included sure makes exact measurements much easier.


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 25, 2014)

Whats up mr zoooo im in for nudez..err uhh ...I mean this great research log. Hope it goes smooth bro.


----------



## ZOO (Jun 25, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> Whats up mr zoooo im in for nudez..err uhh ...I mean this great research log. Hope it goes smooth bro.



Thank you. Nudes will be posted periodically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## ebfitness (Jun 27, 2014)

Following the research!


----------



## ZOO (Jun 27, 2014)

ebfitness said:


> Following the research!



Yeahhhhhh buddy. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ZOO (Jun 29, 2014)

Keeping my weight at a steady 240. I don't want to drop too quickly. 80mcg proved to be more profound than 50mcg. The infamous "shakes" were observed at this dose for the past few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ZOO (Jun 30, 2014)

Testing dose been increased to 100mcg. Despite a weekend of refeeding/cheating, weight has dropped to 237.3 as of this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ZOO (Jun 30, 2014)

For anybody following, is there an advantage to dosing twice a day rather than in one shot? It probably doesn't matter but I like feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ZOO (Jul 1, 2014)

235.6 lbs this morning. So far there is no apparent loss in strength or muscle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## psychowhite (Jul 1, 2014)

Glad to here poolander. Any updated pics?

www.levram.us


----------



## ZOO (Jul 1, 2014)

psychowhitekenny said:


> Glad to here poolander. Any updated pics?
> 
> www.levram.us



Maybe I'll throw one up today or tomorrow morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ZOO (Jul 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ZOO (Jul 2, 2014)

235.3 lbs

I've divided dosing into 60mcg Clen and 50mcg T3 in the am and then 60mcg Clen and 50mcg T3 in the evening.


----------



## nsp (Jul 7, 2014)

Lookin tighter alteady


----------



## ZOO (Jul 8, 2014)

nsp said:


> Lookin tighter alteady


Thanks, bro. This is quality stuff. I'm still recomping nicely. I'm taking this week off from researching to allow receptor up regulation


----------



## ZOO (Jul 12, 2014)

I will resume updates Monday when research commences again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 13, 2014)

ZOO said:


> This is quality stuff. I'm still recomping nicely. I'm taking this week off from researching to allow receptor up regulation





ZOO said:


> I will resume updates Monday when research commences again.


Cool, cool; still following.


----------



## ZOO (Jul 16, 2014)

So I started back at testing 30mcg twice a day. I can't believe it but the 30mcg showed signs of shakiness. Just goes to show what legitimate clenbuterol is suppose to behave like. Admittedly I've been eating a little more than I should, but I'm so hungry all the time lol


----------



## ZOO (Jul 21, 2014)

Apparently I can't control my emotional eating but I still look pretty good imo lol






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CHEZ (Jul 22, 2014)

sTILL SEXY AS A MOTHER FUCKKA


----------



## ZOO (Jul 22, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> sTILL SEXY AS A MOTHER FUCKKA


Just cuz my shoulders lol. 

Well I started my new job yesterday. Looks like I'll be dieting down again. The job/routine inadvertently places me on a strict eating and training schedule, which is to my benefit. Maybe I won't be a fat lard at the end of this after all haha.


----------



## ZOO (Jul 28, 2014)

Strength is phenomenal even though I dropped tren well over a week ago. I hit 7 reps with 110s on seated shoulder press. Constantly hitting 355x5 on bench. Clen potency is surprisingly strong despite having m tested it for a long period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ZOO (Aug 9, 2014)

This probably isn't the most exciting log but I will be posting a final review shortly, which I hope will be found useful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 10, 2014)

Your whole log has been useful Zoo. Research logs are of great importance to those searching for quality. Thanks for all your feedback so far brother


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

ZOO said:


> I am testing clen post workout. At only 50mcg of clen yesterday, the effects were noticeable. It's been a long time since I've seen legitimate clen.
> 
> Woke up at 245.3 lbs.
> 
> ...


I have been running there cen and t3 for a weknow and I can tell ya,it oks,now up to 150 mcg of  clen daily and running  there t3  it works   period!!


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

ZOO said:


> For anybody following, is there an advantage to dosing twice a day rather than in one shot? It probably doesn't matter but I like feedback.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I  dose  twice  daily   to  get  in  the  150  mcg   daily   oh    ya    shakes   galore!!  lol    it  works.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 10, 2014)

ZOO said:


> 235.3 lbs
> 
> I've divided dosing into 60mcg Clen and 50mcg T3 in the am and then 60mcg Clen and 50mcg T3 in the evening.


I   have  not   uped  my  t3  dose  yet,  but  may  as soon  as  I  back   down   my  clen  dose  I  think   150 mcg  for  7-10  days  is  enough   slide  clen  back  down  and  increase  t3  till   I stop  clen  for 10-15 days.


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 11, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> I   have  not   uped  my  t3  dose  yet,  but  may  as soon  as  I  back   down   my  clen  dose  I  think   150 mcg  for  7-10  days  is  enough   slide  clen  back  down  and  increase  t3  till   I stop  clen  for 10-15 days.


Glad its working out for you brother


----------

